# New Avatar



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Where was this tight squeeze :?:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

...Stenay, Meuse in France?

curlyboy


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Behind the big Church in St Andrews?


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CurlyBoy said:


> ...Stenay, Meuse in France?
> 
> curlyboy


Sorry no


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Behind the big Church in St Andrews?


No -sorry


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

What were you doing at the front of my house??


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Give us half a chance, Full size pic??


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

sysinfo said:


> What were you doing at the front of my house??


Trying to squeeze my way out :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

DiscoDave said:


> Give us half a chance, Full size pic??


So sooner said than done  
But it's giving you much more than half a chance 8)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

The Gordon Schools, Huntly, Aberdeenshire........

Erected in memory of the Fifth Duke of Gordon - George.

C


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> The Gordon Schools, Huntly, Aberdeenshire........
> 
> Erected in memory of the Fifth Duke of Gordon - George.
> 
> C


Yes Carl, that what it says :lol: : but I saw no school as we went through to .......... :?: :?: :?:


----------

